# The Pacific



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Went out today (8/16/11) for a charter boat run for light tackle bottom fish out of Garibaldi, Oregon (we fished near 3 Arch Rocks Marine Reserve). I posted a few pictures elsewhere because out of 100 pics, I had about 15 I liked, a couple I love. I want to stay within the rules, but I'm gonna try and find a loophole here in a few! 

The day dawned calm and serene. Beautiful August weather and a flat sea. (the fishing was poor, but the pics were nice).





























Common Murre, an endangered species that breeds by the millions on these rocks...but ONLY these rocks. Going to crop whatever that was that got into the frame...










I had a bizarre aberration in my focus due to the vibration of the large diesel engine. It looks like some kind of abstract painting?? Will post another here shortly...










Could use some pointers on photographing fog...:grin:


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Ok, here's how I try and get around the rule...


I DID NOT take these pics. My Ex did with her Canon A3100 Powershot 12Mp, she wanted to go, and we share a child. Good nuf for me?











And another focus aberration, this time with Ground Swell on the ocean:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm not sure but I think you are giving us your photo's "direct' from the memory card, possibly just downsized to keep within the rules .. you have some beatiful shots that might respond well to an adjustment or two .. check out DonaldG's Mini Tutorials (sticky) and in particular this tutorial regarding levels .. 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f288/mini-tutorial-adjusting-levels-565666.html#post3216349

as you will see from the article I knew little (didn't want to know!!) about enhancing photo's to bring out the best in them .. Opened my eyes I can tell you when I saw the results .. now I always adjust before submitting .. if you don't have Photoshop .. use Gimp .. it's Free!

I have taken the liberty of adjusting your 1st photo ..


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Click for *Mini Tutorials*


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Yeah, I was a bit burnt out when I got home, but opening the pics on the big computer screen after only seeing them on the camera LCD is always a little like Christmas morning. Just never know what you're gonna get! I just posted what I had and went to bed. 

I don't have any post-pro software installed, atm. Had PhotoImpact Pro for a long time which was decent, but I can't find the disc anywhere now. Had a friend offer to let me use his business-licensed PS, but despite it being legally licensed, that seems a pretty gray area use to me. SO? I guess I DL Gimp again, will just take a while to get all the plugins and GUI set to how I like it once more.

Need to read that tut and fiddle a bit, methinks! 



WOW! The colors are sure a lot more saturated, and contrast improved immensely! ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Glad to see that you approve :smile: .. wasn't sure just how deep you were into post editing .. I never used to be until DonaldG opened my eyes for me .. even the basic adjustment changes the photo immenselyand makes it more alive!

With the above photo, I adjusted levels as per Donalds tutorial (using Gimp) then I used the "auto enhance colours" tool to adjust the colouring, and from "Edit", "fade enhance colouring" to lessen the effect .. the red was (IMHO) too strong .. but it's your photo, redo it according to your tastes .. not mine :wave:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Re: pic #1 - Although there's plenty of room to play, I can't see much room for improvement really. The soft pastel sky perfectly matches the hazy hillsides and the slight sea-mist creeping around - I really do love that shot, the same with #2 ray:

#3 is just excellent, it captures the calm and serenity really nicely and the symmetry of the fishing-rods give a good focal-point - I suspect #4 was taken close to sunrise, or just past? The rocks look to be lit from the early morning sun but the mist is still around, so I don't think the sun's been up long and it's captured beautifully.

The last is subtly surreal - At 1st glance it looks like a heavy swell on the coast, with hills behind in the haze, but the 2nd glance shows the hills have the same profile as the waves; subtle, despite it being an accident :grin:


----------

